

M-Pin says it can do ECC based 2FA in browser - no usr/pswd DB - doc-m
http://www.certivox.com

======
Eifrig
How can ECC be fast enough in Javascript? Anyone tried this or am I first?

~~~
npateman24
it seems okay on the demo page, I tried on my iPhone 4s too and that wasn't
too shabby.

------
jimmuyman
My question is how in the world do they make ECC crypto run that fast in
browser, if that is indeed what they are doing?

------
dossy
a 4-digit pin? brute force in 10,000 tries? this is secure, how?

------
npateman24
if this is as good as it claims to be that's pretty cool. I use Google
Authenticator for some things but's no good if your damn phone has died!

------
leolabbit
Where can I get more info on the strong elliptic curve cryptography and
identity-based encryption behind this open source code?

~~~
jimmuyman
They made the source code available on GitHub
[https://github/certivox](https://github/certivox)

